# Conduit malware on Chrome browser



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I prefer IE, but it's getting a bit squirrely these days so I decided to try Chrome, which was installed on my computer already. It is infected with the Conduit malware/ search engine. I know it's not a true malware, but I don't want it on the computer at all. 

I'm on a desktop running Win 7. Conduit is not on IE nor does it appear on the program list in Control Panel. I followed the steps to get rid of it at this link -- https://www.techsupportall.com/how-to-remove-conduit-search/ --, following the manual method -- but I chickened out at step 5 which dealt with the registry -- the last time I messed with the registry it cost me $100.00 to get the computer working again. I'm reluctant to download the program they recommend for the automatic removal as the last time I downloaded a program like that, I ended up with ransomware. 

I ran AntiMalware Bytes and it showed pup.conduit, but didn't remove it as it was there the next time I booted the computer up. It only shows up in Chrome. 

Does anyone know of a link to a safe program I can download to remove this darn thing? One that is not a third party "reseller" like CNET as that is where I probably picked this thing up in the first place. Thanks.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

This should help

http://www.howtogeek.com/198386/how-to-remove-trovi-conduit-search-protect-browser-hijack-malware/


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Regedit is safe if you do what it says.
----------------
No help now, but when there is a pop-up on your screen, read it. You prevent a lot of problems by knowing what you are clicking 'OK' to (before you actually click OK).


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

My first question is always do you create restore points that you can go back to without losing any sort of critical data that you cannot offload onto a flash drive and reload? Create periodic restore points before you make any changes to your computer can save you a lot of time and energy. I do it before I install any software.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

arabian knight said:


> This should help
> 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/198386/how-to-remove-trovi-conduit-search-protect-browser-hijack-malware/


Thanks, but I don't have the "search protect panel" they call for using. Neither does "conduit" show up in the search engine list. But please keep the ideas coming.

Maybe I'll try uninstalling Chrome then shutting the computer off and re-installing it. ???


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Belfrybat said:


> Thanks, but I don't have the "search protect panel" they call for using. Neither does "conduit" show up in the search engine list. But please keep the ideas coming.
> 
> Maybe I'll try uninstalling Chrome then shutting the computer off and re-installing it. ???


Make sure you have another browser working like IE or firefox before you do that. I am guessing you may have picked up this software when you downloaded chrome. I personally prefer firefox over both of them but some people like chrome because they think it is less intrusive on your system whereas I think it is the ultimate intrusion on your privacy. Google.Is.Evil.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks. I have both IE and Firefox installed. The only reason I'm thinking of switching is because IE has gotten very slow and often won't load until the 2nd or 3rd try, and with my bad luck at downloading software these past two years, I don't want to risk downloading a "cleaner" program. Firefox works OK but I don't like it. Since I use Chrome on my Win 10 laptop I'd really like to move to that.
"Google.Is.Evil". -- cute! -- but so is Microsoft to a lot of people.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I use Chrome once in awhile as there are a few things that Safari doesn't do, or open up. LOL Don't mind Google at all as I do Youtubes so much and will be loading one of my videos to YT


----------

